# Look 585 eye opener



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Was visiting a friend at his new job (LBS) and was looking @a LOOK 585, he said why not test it, I said why not? This was dressed with campy chorus compact, mavic brakes, and kysrium ssl, "Wow"....... what a great bike, nice stiff climbing, handled great, nice ride , great brakes. Now was it the wheels and compact that I enjoyed or is this frame this good. The one thing about it was the geometry almost was a clone of the custom steel I was riding today. I know fit is uppermost in importance. Pretty uncanny since the bike is 20 yrs old. I know it was dumb to succumb to the test ride, but this was imho a pretty awesome frame/bike. I prefered it to the Time VXR and most others. Any 585 owners with comparisons to the Time, C-50 etc. Just curious.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Look in the "attention 595 owners" thread


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

Have had 585 this year which is a great frame. I am now on a c50 which I find more comfy . The best bike I have ridden. Has the best of both worlds. Smooth, stiff, fast. A joy to ride .


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*at this level it will be down to the geometry & fit*

I think all of these are great choices at this high-price level, it is a question of what *your body* will like best. For example, in my case, I prefer the slacker STA of Time (or a Cervelo R3 carbon) as compared to say a Colnago C50 or a Look 5x5 in my size (53-54cm). I also prefer the slacker HTA of Time and a slighty shorter top tube length too but these are less of an issue for *me*. So I think it will be down to personal preferences.


----------

